# mexican peso



## cajunmeadows (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone know the silver content of the older mexican peso that are about the size of our half dollar maybe a little heavier. Are they worth getting?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

cajunmeadows said:


> Does anyone know the silver content of the older mexican peso that are about the size of our half dollar maybe a little heavier. Are they worth getting?


http://www.coinflation.com/ covers current value of the US coin set

http://www.infobarrel.com/Melt_Value_of_Silver_Mexican_Coins 
and
http://www.silverrecyclers.com/Calculators/mxcoin_calculator.aspx

for coins Henco en Mexico

Google can be your friend....

I would suggest that since many North Americans are completely ignorant of or would actively dislike in dealing with Mexican (or any foreign) coin, you would have to get an extremely good deal - well below market - to bother with foreign coins.

When you go to use the coin, how will any potential 'buyer' know of it's intrinsic value / silver content? Most North Americans are ignorant of the silver content of US minted coins.

Of course, YMMV.

Good luck

(Edit - found this interesting story - https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=79613 may be of interest)


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

In short, yes they are worth getting.
Caveat emptor.

Last time I was in Ol Mehico (last year, my girls mother lives in a border town in AZ) I tried to buy as many as I could. I noticed some coins actually said right on them below the date "Copy" or something to that effect. I said something to the guy, and he runs to the place next door to confirm what I was saying (that they aint real and I aint buying those) and comes back with "No, thats not what it means".
Uh huh.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*a bit of a piggy back-*



Immolatus said:


> In short, yes they are worth getting.
> Caveat emptor.
> 
> Last time I was in Ol Mehico (last year, my girls mother lives in a border town in AZ) I tried to buy as many as I could. I noticed some coins actually said right on them below the date "Copy" or something to that effect. I said something to the guy, and he runs to the place next door to confirm what I was saying (that they aint real and I aint buying those) and comes back with "No, thats not what it means".
> Uh huh.


Answer
Hi Ernesto, replicas have no collector value. They may be worth about $1 each as a curiosity.
Following are the weights, percent silver, amount of silver and value estimates of the genuine coins with heavy, medium and light wear:
(1) Mexico 1886 8 Reales Mo M.H. 27.07 grams, ley .9027 (90.27% silver), .7859 of an ounce of silver, $14, $16, $18
(2) Mexico 1947 5 pesos 30 g, ley 0.900, .8680 of an ounce of silver, $15, $17, $20
(3) Mexico 1872 1 peso M.M. 27.073 g, ley 902.7, .7859 of an ounce of silver, $15, $20, $40
(4) Mexico 1951 5 pesos, peso 27.78 g, ley 0.720 Mo, .6430 of an ounce of silver, $12, $13, $15
(5) Mexico 1968 25 pesos, 22.5 g, ley .720 .5208 of an ounce of silver, $9, $10, $12
(6) Mexico 1910 1 peso, 27.07 g, ley .9027, .7859 of an ounce of silver, $30, $45, $55
(7) Mexico 1959 5 pesos, 18.05 g, ley .720 .4178 of an ounce of silver, $7.50, $8, $10
You might also try a library for a copy of the Standard Catalog of World Coins for pictures, values and lots more interesting info.
Brad

and

Fakes and counterfeits are often...
-have a "dirty" luster or even specs of grime imbedded in their surface.
-their surfaces look pock-marked, grainy and imperfect.
-the design is smashed or is misshapen or entirely the wrong font type.
-not the correct weight, diameter or thickness.
-incorrect dates and mint mark combinations, plus dates and mints that never existed.
-are made of cheap "pot" metal, steel, but some can be made of silver.
-slippery feeling or just don't "feel" the same as authentic silver dollars of 90% silver.
-of extremely rare and valuable dates and mints.
-inexpensive and too cheap of a deal considering how rare authentic pieces would sale for.

All coins that are copied or reproduced from U.S. Coin designs are counterfeit and are illegal to own. Only one exception, according to the Hobbies Protection Act 1973, is they must have the word COPY clearly and obviously stamped onto the coin's surface.


----------

